# for all the new guys !



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Here is your one stop shop for your H.O. needs !

http://slotters.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I couldn't find the link on how to afford all my "needs"!! LOL

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

*From Crawfordsville*

Hi TeamDVS Is there a hobby store or slot scene in Danville IL I live in Crawfordsville IN. Not so far, thanks for the site :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks D.V.S.

I found a few more bodies to order next payday from BRP.

The Beatnick Bandits and a Dodge Charger III look pretty cool.

Bob...now a bat-jet fan...zilla


----------



## sturgis (Sep 13, 2007)

Nicely done.

The idea for the HO portal was overdue and you did a fine job putting it together

Thanks


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

LeeRoy98 said:


> I couldn't find the link on how to afford all my "needs"!! LOL
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com



And if you do Please pass it along, Ha Ha :thumbsup:

Boosted


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

From Bat-Jet I ordered the mini cooper in green (keeping with the british racing green theme) a datsun 510 in yellow, and of course I had to buy the ford GT40 its pearl blue along with a few other fray style parts like wizzard silicones drill blank axles etc.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*danville il*



clemedc said:


> Hi TeamDVS Is there a hobby store or slot scene in Danville IL I live in Crawfordsville IN. Not so far, thanks for the site :thumbsup:


Clem we race t-jets and g-jets and some magnet stuff usually in IROC form at my house in danville. We also race on 4 tracks in the Champaign area. We have a BSRT dealer in our group and he also is a Dirt Late Model T-jet body caster the best late model bodies on the market. Look us up at the CITRO forum. I run the forum and will get you in there quickly so we can talk some local slots.
http://citroslots.weebly.com/index.html

look in this video i have the lime green painted track .
http://slotters.weebly.com/magnet-car-companies.html

Jaybo


----------

